# Are Household Benefits Taxable?



## pkwoof (25 Nov 2012)

Are any or all of the Housing Benefits Package Taxable?

I'm guessing that all of them are (as an equivalent to PAYE benefits in kind) but it often pays to find out for sure. In my case I get Electricity, Telephone and TV Licence Credits in addition to my DoSP Contributory Pension now at Age 66.


----------



## gipimann (26 Nov 2012)

The operational guidelines for the household benefits package on www.welfare.ie do not mention any taxable element to the package.

You can contact the section who manage household benefit claims using this online form:
https://www.welfare.ie/EN/Secure/Pages/HouseholdBenefitsEnquiryForm.aspx


----------



## 1dave123 (26 Nov 2012)

My understanding is that the household benefits package is means tested - but once you qualify for the payments they are not  taxable.


----------



## pkwoof (26 Nov 2012)

If one is over 70 or already in receipt of certain DoSP payments (such as the  contributory state pension which I have received since my 66th birthday) one is normally automatically entitled to most of the household benefits package (eg telephone, electricity - or similar - and the TV licence fee). In addition such pensioners can also get a pass for free state travel.

Means-testing relates to the winter fuel allowance, a health card and to various other categories of applicants.

See the */en/social_welfare/social_welfare_payments/extra_social_welfare_benefits/household_benefits_package.html* page at *citizensinformation.ie* for further details.

The household benefits are generally given as credits though cash deposits can be organised for most categories instead of having them (for example, the electricity and telephone credits) applied directly to the invoices at source.

I had searched around on-line at both the DoSP and the Revenue Commissioners for some sort of clarification - but without success.

Thanks for the link to the DoSP online query form. I will post back when I have a definitive answer.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Nov 2012)

Household Benefits are not taxable. I checked this out not so long ago for another poster but now cannot find the thread or the info source.

I'll do another search


----------



## pkwoof (26 Nov 2012)

If thesw benefits are considered to be income then I guess they must be declared somewhere on the Form 11 that, as a farmer, I submit each year.

For the tax year to 31.12.2011 the possible sections would appear to have been:
221. Other taxable Social Welfare Payments, Benefits or Pensions.
222. Income in lieu of Social Welfare Payments
414(a). Other Exempt Income.

This didn't apply to me in 2011 but will be relevant when the return for 2012 is made. I would like to be sure which one is correct, without having to include "an expression of doubt".


----------



## Protocol (26 Nov 2012)

They are not taxable.

About 1m people have a travel pass.  Are 1m people including the travel pass ontheir tax returns??  NO.

If they were, then several hundred thousand people aged 70+ would have to submit tax returns.................


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Nov 2012)

The proof is with welfare .ie/Payments not liable to tax


----------



## pkwoof (26 Nov 2012)

I had never thought the travel pass was of any relevance in this thread but the other benefits are somewhat different in nature, particularly when they can result in direct payments into one's bank account. The package is not inconsiderable being worth some 800 euro a year to me personally.

Whilst I appreciate everone's opinions it would be very reassuring to come across a direct and official reference.

Not everyone has to contemplate making a tax return, I suppose, but it is a necessity for those self-employed like myself and that being the case making false declarations may not be considered trivial by the authorities.


----------



## STEINER (26 Nov 2012)

I received the Household Benefits Package in 2011.  I submitted my 2011 tax return via ROS on 14th November 2012.  From whatever information available on welfare.ie or revenue.ie, I decided it was non-taxable.  I didn't express any doubt.

Supplementary Welfare Allowance payments are non-taxable. The Household Benefits Payments are similar in nature but are credits against specific bills ie, gas/electricity, phone, TV licence.


----------



## pkwoof (26 Nov 2012)

Thanks BlackSheep.

Found it at welfare.ie/EN/Topics/payments/Pages/SocialWelfarePaymentsTax.aspx


----------



## pkwoof (26 Nov 2012)

Just received the following reply to my query this morning in an email for the DoSP

"The Household Benefits are not liable for tax therefore I presume you do not have to declare them but better to check with Revenue  

Regards  Carmel Kennedy-Mahon 
Household Benefits/Free Travel Correspondence Team"


----------

